# On Stage and Back Stage at Experience Hendrix in Toronto



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Fender at Experience Hendrix Tour











We had the pleasure of meeting the players on the Experience Hendrix Tour during their Toronto concert on October 28, 2010. Thanks go out to the Experience Hendrix LLC for their hospitality. 

After testing backstage, seven players on the tour used JAM Pedals during the Toronto concert and have become endorsees. 

*Los Lobos*










Cesar Rosas: JAM Retrovibe, JAM Boomster, JAM DelayLLama+ (Waterfall on order)
David Hidalgo: JAM Waterfall, JAM Red Muck

David and Cesar also tested the T1 Amps PK45 Prototype and were very impressed. We hope to build a couple for Los Lobos! I can't say enough about how warm and welcoming David and Cesar were, especially to my 14 year old son Alexander who had the thrill of seeing his stars backstage and watching the concert from the side of the stage.










*Kenny Wayne Shepherd:* JAM DelayLLama+

Kenny was the first to test the whole line of JAM Pedals and T1 Amp prototype in his dressing room. His comments were very helpful and he chose to use the DelayLlama+ during the concert.

*Jonny Lang:* DelayLlama+

Jonny Lang tested the JAM Pedals and T1 Amp after Kenny. Jonny also chose the JAM DelayLlama+ and placed it in this Experience Hendrix tour pedal board. Here is a picture of Jonny testing the JAM Pedals backstage .











*Robert Randolf the Steel Brothers*

*Robert Randolph* - JAM Waterfall
*Chuck Campbell*- JAM Waterfall 
*Darick Campbell* - JAM Fuzz Phrase











As David Hidalgo of Los Lobos said, its (not so) Sacred Steel anymore as Robert Randolph, Chuck and Darick Campbell all used JAM Pedals on stage with Experience Hendrix. Robert and Chuck were amazed at how good the JAM Waterfall sounded with their Pedal Steels. Darick used the JAM Fuzz Phrase in his rig.

*Brad Whitford (Aerosmith*)

Brad was in on the tests and asked for a card. We hope to ask him to the ToneConcepts and JAM Pedals Family of artists.










*Steve Vai*










*Ernie Isley*










*Billy Cox* 










*Experience Hendrix Curtain Call*










*Complete Flickr Photoset*

Experience Hendrix - a set on Flickr

Thanks again to everyone for their hospitality! Thanks to Fender for Sponsoring the Tour.

Catch the show. Its great and a real "Experience".


Cheers!


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Kim Mitchell didn't think it was such a great show. He gave a short rant on his show about 1/2 hour ago. (2:30 ish)
He didn't like the sound, thought the mix was off. He stated that Kenny Wayne Shepard's performance was very self indulgent, not in the spirit. He was most disappointed in the lack of "experience". He suggested that they should have used rear projection video to shows clips of Hendrix himself as well as close ups of the players. His parting comment was, "If I were Steve Vai's manager I'd tell him to pack his bags." 
Your "experience" was likely coloured by your involvement and perspective from back stage.
I take it Kim was out front, (where ever the "Q" was set up).I think he was saying, great idea but poor execution.
Anyone else hear Kim's show today?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting comments, anyone else at the show?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I heard that on Kim's show as well. He mentioned Vai as on of the few who seemed to know why he was there. Not very well attended either.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for that. I am a huge Lobo fan. I learned wed night that david and cesar were doing this .. sigh..


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

It is what is - a tribute show - entertaining for what was a largely sold out audience.

I agree that a multimedia show would have been great.

Mellow vibe to the crew and the players.

I think that it's largely a Janie Hendrix is the boss situation and the decisions on show, players, structure, are hers.

That said, the crowd gave KWS and others several standing ovations so I think that they were entertained.

I did watch from a privileged position, true ...


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Big Los Lobos fan as well. David and Cesar were really great. It was a big thrill for my son to hang with them ...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought about going to it, but am sorta sick of hearing ppl cover his tunes, I much prefer the originals

good to see Billy Cox still playing


am a huge Los Lobos fan, those guys are a killer band


----------



## alextronn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Backstage Pass*

I am going to see the Hendrix Experience concert in Cincinnati on November 17th, 2010. How did you get backstage passes? I am trying to get my Ibanez Jem signed by Steve Vai.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow Arc.....
That was a networking dream gig for you eh? All those monster guitar players in one venue at the same time. Congrats on the endorsee deals.
Thanks for the pix too. I wanted to go and take my son along but alas.....I wasn't able to get it together. Wish I had though. I heard it was a very good show (despite Mr. Mitchell's opinion...).
Wasn't Eric Johnson there too? Have you seen him do Hendrix ? .......good gawd....he manages every squeek and whistle from the studio recordings. even does the backwards solo in Are You Experienced without any backwards pedal.....all with his hands and his volume control.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We got invited backstage and had "Working" passes because a few players wanted to test the pedals (and the Amp prototype). It cascaded from there ..

Eric Johnson was there ... his dressing room was next door to Kenny Wayne's and Jonny Langs (where most of the testing took place) but was (from our perspective) a bit under the weather. Very friendly, but trying to get some quiet time.

Vai swooped in and out like a true star  Saw him most on the side of the stage while he was waiting to go on ... swooped out after, swooped in for the curtain call, swooped out again ... he was never "backstage".

The guys called for more pedals - Cesar also wants a DelayLlama+ and Red Muck (which David Hidalgo has been using), KWS a Red Muck, etc.

It was great to see so many players in one gig. Only Crossroads would be better 

Thanks all for the comments, and I do agree that hearing anybody do Jimi's music just reinforces how incredible Jimi was himself.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and the posts. Quite exciting to meet so many guitar heroes in one evening. I was hoping to hang by the artists entrance and pass on a pedal or two to the players (as gifts, rather than endorsements; I'm just a hobbyist) when they were in Ottawa, but couldn't make it. So it goes. I'm more than a little envious, though. Sweet memory for your kid.

So many athletes can go for several games without scoring or making any big plays, yet we still think of them as stars. I don't know why we shouldn't think of musicians the same way. They have good nights and bad nights. Sometimes they fumble the ball or miss it completely...but they come back. Promoters, on the other hand, have contractual responsibilities to make things work properly, each and every time.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks mhammer,

We're actually going to see the guys again today in Buffalo. They want more JAM Pedals 

KWS will be using a Red Muck as well as a DelayLlama+
Cesar Rosas wants a DelayLlama+ and Red Muck to go along with his Boomster and RetroVibe.
Robert Randolph wants to test another 5-6 pedals.
Etc.

We'll try to get more pics and maybe a video or two at soundcheck and at the show.

Cheers!


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Here you go, some photos from November 15th in Buffalo from backstage, on stage, etc.

Eric Johnson on Stage during Are You Experienced



















Super polite. A gentleman!

*Susan Tedeschi*










What a truly wonderful and talented woman. Great musician. Great person.

*KWS*



















Great guy. Very helpful.

*Robert Randolph*










Ditto!

*EJ's Amps:*










*EJ's Pedal Board:*










*Kenny Wayne Shepherd's Amps*










Next to Mato's JCM 800 and the Voodoo modified Reasons

*Kenny's Pedalboard*











More pics in the links below ...

Click -> Experience Hendrix Buffalo

Click -> Experience Hendrix Toronto


----------

